# Help me understand my CT scan results.



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

I got my CT scan results back!

Any idea what this means?

*EXAMINATION:* CT ABDOMEN PELVIS W CONTRAST

*GI TRACT: *The stomach is distended with an air fluid level. The second portion of the duodenum is distended up to the mid point where it crosses under the SMA. No distention or wall thickening in the bowel. No fat stranding in the right lower quadrant.
*RESULTS: *Distention of the stomach and proximal duodenum is nonspecific, but may be seen in SMA syndrome given the paucity of intra-abdominal fat. Remainder of CT abdomen and pelvis is unremarkable.

CT DOES NOT SHOW COLITIS OR PROBLEMS WITH BOWEL IN LEFT ABDOMEN WHICH WOULD CAUSE DIARRHEA AFTER EATING AND LOWER ABDOMINAL PAIN; HOWEVER STOMACH DID NOT EMPTY WELL AND DUODENUM APPEARS DILATED AS IF SOMETHING SLOWS THE PASSAGE OF THE CONTRAST; TYPICAL SYMPTOMS OF POOR EMPTYING WOULD INCLUDE NAUSEA AND VOMITING AND PAIN AT TOP OF ABDOMEN. POOR MATCH TO YOUR SYMPTOMS.

--------------Has anyone ever received a report like mine? Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks!------

Next step now is to get an endoscopy.

*Some Background Unfo:*I am 24 years old; been suffering "stomach" issues since I was around 10 years old.For about a year, things have gotten really bad (see symptoms below).In the past, I have been told I have IBS-D after doctors check my blood and all is normal.Just started going to new gastroenterologist. The only thing he's found so far is "fat malabsorption".

*SYMPTOMS *BURNING PAIN in my left back side (right below rib cage) ALL DAY







; worse after meals, even worse after big meals.Diarrhea/ loose stool sometimes immediately after eating.Too many bowel movements- More than 5 but less than 10 most days. Really bad bloating/ gas/ belching. FATIGUE- I can't stay awake past 8.00 PM. .Undigested food in my stool.Passing a lot of mucus with or without stool. Smelly stool/difficult to clean/feel like there is more that needs to come out.

*Tests I've had done:*

CLOSTRIDIUM DIFFICILE TOXINS A & B- Negative

FECAL FAT, QUALITATIVE - FECAL NEUTRAL FAT- Normal;FECAL SPLIT FAT-Increased

OVA AND PARASITE EXAMINATION- Negative

CELIAC DISEASE PANEL- All Negative

CBC WITH DIFFERENTIAL- Normal

C-REACTIVE PROTEIN- Normal

SEDIMENTATION RATE- Normal

COMPREHENSIVE METABOLIC PANEL- All normal except BLOOD UREA NITROGEN - Low

TSH - Normal
AMYLASE- Normal
LIPASE- Normal
T4 FREE- Normal


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

nomorecookies said:


> I got my CT scan results back!
> 
> Any idea what this means?
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Sorry you a are not feeling well. I am not sure what your CT report means, but it looks like it is just saying it took longer than normal for the contrast to move through your system( you had to drink stuff right??). Have you ever had a gastric emptying scan done? This checks for gastroparesis. The symptoms of gastroparesis are feeling very full after only a couple bites, nausea and vomiting and stomach pain. The symptoms vary among each person though. Not everyone gets every single symptom.

Also, have you ever had any other tests like colonoscopy or stool tests checking for inflammation? There is a test called a fecal calportectin test. This can check to see if there is actual inflammation in the bowels. What is your diet like? Do you feel worse after eating certain foods?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Kinda sounds like it may be worth checking out the gastric emptying, especially if you have a lot of nausea and vomiting after meals.

Also should follow up to check on the SMA thing as it can be pretty serious, it is also very rare so unlikely you have it, but someone has to be the one in a very few with it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superior_mesenteric_artery_syndrome (don't read if you like to scare yourself) but there are some positions that can releave symptoms or make them worse so if you know those bother you I would report that to the doctor.


----------



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

Jen- Thanks for your comments. I have not had a gastric emptying done. I do feel full quickly but I have absolutely no nausea or vomiting. The DR wanted to do a ct scan, sigdoimoscopy and endoscopy. I've only had the CT scan so far. I am scheduling the other tests now. During the CT scan, the contrast was injected into my veins via IV. My diet is pretty restrictive. I have been following the IBS diet and now the Fodmaps diet. But anything will trigger my symptoms, even if I just eat crackers.  I feel worse every time I eat!

Kathleen- yes I read the SMA article yesterday.  I do have a "lengthy or even lifelong history of abdominal complaints". I am very thin as well. And I have been diagnosed with malabsorption already.

I can't wait to get the endoscopy done and see what it reveals.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

nomorecookies said:


> Jen- Thanks for your comments. I have not had a gastric emptying done. I do feel full quickly but I have absolutely no nausea or vomiting. The DR wanted to do a ct scan, sigdoimoscopy and endoscopy. I've only had the CT scan so far. I am scheduling the other tests now. During the CT scan, the contrast was injected into my veins via IV. My diet is pretty restrictive. I have been following the IBS diet and now the Fodmaps diet. But anything will trigger my symptoms, even if I just eat crackers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you did the CT scan, they did not give you a bunch of stuff to drink?? Usually this is the only way to get a good picture. I have had upper gut issues as well. I was really bad with my upper gut back in 2004 to 2006. I mean I would literally eat baby food only and would feel sooo full after eating a small amount. I also would get awful bloating. The upper endoscopies never showed anything! I finally went on a strict gluten free diet( even though I was told I did not have celiacs). Well that is what helped my upper gut the most. I mean it took a good 5 months on the diet to see a difference. Also, have them check for h-pylori when they do your upper scope. I have H-pylori as well. I will not do the treatment though as it is very agressive and usually does not work, the h-pylori always come back from what I have been told. There are some natural supplements that can help that too.

I hope you get some answers and some relief soon.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

I seriously doubt that you have SMA. I mean I am shocked that they would even mention that on your report. It is very rare. I am sure a lot of things can make the gut look odd on a CT. Also if you did not drink any contrast for this test, it would not have a very good picture to begin with. Remember, the report is only as good as the guy who read it.


----------



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for your input.

I was checked by another doc for h-pylori when it all started and it was negative. : / But who knows, maybe I have it now.

I think I picked up a parasite when I was in Mexico and the Caribbean....but stool cultures are negative (which I hear is common).

As for the CT, yes, they did have me drink something but I think it was water (no taste). They did not refer to it as contrast , the IV was the contrast. I am sure they know what they are doing since it is a pretty good place where i got it at. : /


----------

